# Do tiels mate at night time ?



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunny has been nesty and putting her tail up and chirping at Ezekiel . I don't want her to lay any infertile eggs if she lays . Do they mate at night time at all ? It seems like Ezekiel doesn't know what too do lol He woo's her and gets her ready but never mounts her lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I dont know but Id love to know the answer too since the 2 times Ive caught Aero "presenting" herself to Cupid were early in the morning when it was still pretty dark in their cage....


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

They don't usually mate in the dark but anything is possible. I once heard a couple of somebodies going at it in the middle of the night.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I did catch lucky and cookie do it in the dark but there was a little bit of light i had a lamp on, i dont leave any light on for mine as they be whistling all night and stumpy screams to be out of cage, Spoilt brats they are lol


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Hehe ya Smokey has to be covered up or he wont go to sleep , I rearranged the cage today and put Sunny and Ezekiel up top and put the boys down on the bottom . Hopefully this change might help Ezekiel realize what he is supposed to do lol Its really funny that he woo's her and she gets down and he wont mount her . You would think his instincts would kick in quick with him being hormonal also lol


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Sidenote.. I love when you peak in on them and they quickly act like nothing is going on... YET.. Ms Hetty has remnants of bedding or seed hulls resting on her back. Hmm... how did those get there? They get such an innocent look.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I caught them tonight !!!! They are quiet maters lol Ezekiel was on her and he looked at me like what mum im busy here lol I put the nest box up cause Sunny is showing signs of egg production. Drinking more ,looking bigger and bigger droppings


----------

